# What to do for a serious pecking injury?



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

I have a couple 1 1/2 month old chickens in my run and today I noticed one was stuck in the fence and its head was stuck in the chick wire. Everything was going fine until then. I also saw that there was another chicken standing there pecking at it and it had a bloody red spot on it. I have already put some peroxide and Neosporin on it and I have given it a small dose of children's Tylenol to help cope with the pain. Is there anything else I should do? Here is a picture of it after I applied medicine and gave it the Tylenol. it seems to be doing fine but I want to make sure there is nothing else I should be doing...


----------

